# For Pale Rider, Listening, Conservative, and GHook93...



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Should Obama win, I will be the only one to keep their word and not post here again.



*Pale Rider/007 has taken the bet*

*Conservative has taken the bet*

*GHook has taken the bet*
*
Listening has taken the bet*

I'm sure that many of us will be sorry to see you go...  so, just for the four of you (and anyone else who wishes to self-identify)...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKtpGoKQyYU]HD Marilyn Monroe Bye Bye Baby - YouTube[/ame]

May you all enjoy your lives and posts on the new boards you will find...

-- Paravani


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Should Obama win, I will be the only one to keep their word and not post here again.
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2012)

They have no honor.  They'll just ignore it or come back as sock puppets.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 7, 2012)

They should be forced to come back for a week before leaving.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Should Obama win, I will be the only one to keep their word and not post here again.
> ...



  Great song.  

From Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.

By bye babies.  You're so baby..  Luck in all you do.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Should Obama win, I will be the only one to keep their word and not post here again.
> ...



Not a bad song, but wouldn't this one have been better?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKR0l7odlVI&feature=fvwrel]NA NA NA HEY HEY - CRAZY FROG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Great song.
> 
> From Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.
> 
> By bye babies.  You're so baby..  Luck in all you do.



I don't really care if they leave the board or not (though it would be nice if they'd tone down the rhetoric for a while).

But geez, it was just too good an opportunity to post Marilyn!  I couldn't turn it down...  

... and I knew you'd agree, Sarah!   

-- Paravani


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 7, 2012)

I expected some gloating, I really really did.

But what kind of low life *XXXX* uses someone else bet to do so from?

Did you make a similar bet?


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Not a bad song, but wouldn't this one have been better?



Hmm...  I'm thinking, if we must say goodbye, we really ought to say it with class:


That lovely child has a voice like an angel...  a thirty-six-year-old coloratura soprano angel.  It's the weirdest thing...  

... but listening to her sometimes makes me cry.  *sniffle*

-- Paravani


----------



## sitarro (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Great song.
> ...



Who the fuck are you? A member for less than a month, go fuck yourself!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2012)

sitarro said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yo............................Shit Arrow.........................go fuck yourself asshole.


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> I don't really care if they leave the board or not (though it would be nice if they'd tone down the rhetoric for a while).
> 
> But geez, it was just too good an opportunity to post Marilyn!  I couldn't turn it down...
> 
> ...





sitarro said:


> Who the fuck are you? A member for less than a month, go fuck yourself!





ABikerSailor said:


> Yo............................Shit Arrow.........................go fuck yourself asshole.



Thanks, Biker...  but it's a fair question (though rudely phrased).

I've been posting for over a decade on another forum which shall remain un-named because they kicked me off.  Their standards are (needless to say) much stricter than USMB's, so I'm in no danger of being 86ed from here.

I've been back to that old forum (which was dying anyway), and it seems that they have re-visited their decision to remove me.  My avatar is back up there, and my profile, posting history, friends, etc. have all been reinstated as well...  but as I said, the board was getting pretty dead there, possibly due to their unwarranted haste in removing members of long standing who start interesting if controversial threads.

If you find any of my old posts on that forum, you'll recognize me immediately:  same avatar as here, same profile name, even same email addy.

I've been posting on one forum or another since 1997.  How long have you been posting?

-- Paravani


----------



## EriktheRed (Nov 7, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> They should be forced to come back for a week before leaving.



I was just gonna say something like that myself. I don't want all these arrogant shit-talkers to go, I want them to stay right here and get laughed at.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Should Obama win, I will be the only one to keep their word and not post here again.
> ...



I wouldn't want them to leave.  Frankly, I enjoy talking with Conservative and Listening, even though I don't agree with them.  

I'm more indifferent to GHook and PaleRider, who mistake screeching for argument. But I really wouldn't want to see anyone leave.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...



I now understand why The Marines don't claim the Navy, no honor....... a fake commander in chief murders 4 decent men and you happily support the asshole........ I sincerely doubt that a Marine on this planet supported that pansy assed crook that you helped get back in.......and on top of that the gay blade will decimate the military in order to buy more votes for the dumbest among us looking for a handout. That is who you support, a guy that rejects the GOD you claim to love and worships a child molesting pile of pig shit. Good for you scooter, your boy stole the election and is about as authentic American as the 95% foreign made joke you claim to ride.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care if they leave the board or not (though it would be nice if they'd tone down the rhetoric for a while).
> ...



Who could possibly give a fuck about you? Where were you posting in 1997, the internet didn't become commercially viable until 95 and you were posting somewhere in 97......sure you were.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad song, but wouldn't this one have been better?
> ...



Wow.

Over the moon WOW.

Thank you for posting this. Somehow, I had missed hearing about her. 

(Oh, and conservative was here last night - after it had been called for Obama.)


----------



## Ravi (Nov 7, 2012)

Is THAT why Pole Rider changed his name?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Great song.
> ...



I do agree, ever so..


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> I've been posting on one forum or another since 1997.  How long have you been posting?
> 
> -- Paravani





sitarro said:


> Who could possibly give a fuck about you? Where were you posting in 1997, the internet didn't become commercially viable until 95 and you were posting somewhere in 97......sure you were.



I think we just figured out about how old you are, son.  You may take for granted that I'm approximately old enough to be your mama.

I started posting in what we called "chat rooms" in 1997...  maybe even sooner, because it was back when "Windows" actually had windows that held various files and programs -- Windows 3.1, it was.  By that time I'd been computer-savvy for four years, having bought my first computer when I started going to college for my degree in electrical engineering.  

The winter of 1992-93 I had to take FORTRAN programming language (it was required for any engineering degree), and I got straight A's even though my younger classmates had to help me get in and out of the programming interface because I didn't know DOS.  It was only the first of many such courses, and I quickly realized that a computer was necessary for my continuing education...  so I spent the whole summer reading Computer Shopper, learning about hardware, and finally custom-ordering a $1200 machine that came pre-loaded with DOS.  We also bought a 56K modem so we could enjoy "high speed" internet and new-fangled email...  and the next Christmas I tried to find a doll for our daughter on the internet, but it was hopeless:  you couldn't find anything fit for a child to see back then by searching for "dolls", "girls' dolls", "baby dolls", or "girls' toys"!   

...  Anyone else here remember those days?

-- Paravani


----------



## mamooth (Nov 7, 2012)

sitarro said:


> Who could possibly give a fuck about you? Where were you posting in 1997, the internet didn't become commercially viable until 95 and you were posting somewhere in 97......sure you were.



Look, another tough-talking homosexuality-obsessed teenager who doesn't know about using a text-based Unix host to access Usenet. That was very popular by 1990. These kids don't seem to get that the internet existed before web browsers.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 7, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Is THAT why Pole Rider changed his name?



what he change it to? 

Out of the four, conservative was one of the better. He still drank the koolaid, but still. 

The rest, fuck off.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > I've been posting on one forum or another since 1997.  How long have you been posting?
> ...



Remember the old Acme message boards? I was posting there in the early- to mid-90s. 

I can remember thinking that there was just no way I would ever use email very much. 

And, I remember talking to a tech support guy with our dial up service and him saying he built his first computer so he could go on line. That was early- to mid-90s.

Internet has been around for a long long time.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 7, 2012)

You don't even know those members. You're a noob so to speak. So typical for people to talk about others behind their backs.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 7, 2012)

sitarro said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...



And you are?


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Is THAT why Pole Rider changed his name?
> ...



He became the 007 tard.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 7, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



O meaningless he should leave.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 7, 2012)

mamooth said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Who could possibly give a fuck about you? Where were you posting in 1997, the internet didn't become commercially viable until 95 and you were posting somewhere in 97......sure you were.
> ...



agreed. Joined @ 9 yrs ago & has @ LESS THAN 5K posts too.  Not much commitment/determination for a boot-strap con  What a maroon.


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You don't even know those members. You're a noob so to speak. So typical for people to talk about others behind their backs.



Yup, when you're right, you're right.  I don't personally know the four who made the bet to leave USMB if Obama won; and although I've seen a few of their posts, I've never been tempted to start any real conversation with them.  So yeah, I agree it wouldn't be fair to talk about them, other than to discuss their very-public promise to leave USMB if they lost their bets.

That said...  it's STILL a terrific opportunity to post a final thread to appropriately commemorate their departure.  I mean, who wouldn't want to be memorialized by Marilyn Monroe?  

... But I can understand if opera sung by 10 year old Jackie Evancho might not be your style...  

So how about a little country?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0WlZn1Glqo]Diana DeGarmo - Good Goodbye - Single - YouTube[/ame]


Sending love and kisses to the four posters who provided the reason for this thread....

-- Paravani


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2012)

sitarro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Yo..............Shit Arrow..............got news for you chumpsteak, the Marines CAN'T claim the Navy, because the Marines are actually a subdivision OF the Navy.  Look on any Marine's LES (Leave and Earnings Statement) and it says "Department of the Navy" on it, not Department of the Marines.

As far as the rest of your crap?  You DO realize it was the GOP that blocked funding for the embassies when Obama asked for more, right?  If their blood is on anyone's hands, it's the GOP.

BTW..............what should he have done?  Were there assets in the area that were immediately available to go pick them up?  Do you even know what the range of a basic combat helo is?  

Might wanna check up on some real facts before showing your ass.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Should Obama win, I will be the only one to keep their word and not post here again.
> ...



Pale Rider/007 AND Warbler in the same post  


RDD_1210 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 7, 2012)

sitarro said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure we started out with an online service in the 80's called prodigy and switched to aol in the early 90's. Our first computer didn't even have a hard drive, it had two 5 and 1/4 inch floppy drives.  And yes, we got on prodigy with that.  I'm old.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm wondering why how long someone has been a member here has any bearing on the posts that they actually make.

A newbie with a brain and facts beats some mouthbreathing extremist who posts nothing but bullshit and have been here for a while.  Ever hear of Sunni Man?


----------



## Shogun (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh wow.. Sitarro...

talk about a blast from the past.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care if they leave the board or not (though it would be nice if they'd tone down the rhetoric for a while).
> ...



Sounds like _Hey Martha_


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...



I bought a 64 bit Commador and we used DOS. Dial up was a dollar a hour.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2012)

people that are welching on their bets are not honorable people anyway.


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> I'm sure that many of us will be sorry to see you go...  so, just for the four of you (and anyone else who wishes to self-identify)...
> 
> May you all enjoy your lives and posts on the new boards you will find...
> 
> -- Paravani



Don't worry. They'll either go back on their word and stay or come back in the form of a sock.


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I bought a 64 bit Commodore and we used DOS. Dial up was a dollar a hour.



Oh, wow, that IS a blast from the past!

Before I bought our first DOS-based computer, we were limping along with a Commodore64 that was a hand-me-down from my brother-in-law.  All it had was a word-processor, but I used it to write up most of my school papers.  

The last straw for that "computer" (which was set up on a desk in our bedroom) was when I finally finished my 20-page Physics term paper at 2:00am, and then set it to print on the dot-matrix printer.  Each line took several passes to print:  

zzzt...  zzzt...  zzzt...  zzzt...  dit-dit-dit-dit-dit... 

zzzt...  zzzt...  zzzt...  zzzt...  dit-dit-dit-dit-dit... 

zzzt...  zzzt...  zzzt...  zzzt...  dit-dit-dit-dit-dit...


...  which continued for approximately the next four hours, all night long in the corner of our bedroom...  or until about twenty minutes before I had to get up and go to school the next day.

(My husband is laughing, and imitating the noises the printer made.  He says, "I remember that night VERY well!")



-- Paravani


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 7, 2012)

I had dial-up and an IBM w/ Windows 3.1


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 7, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> I expected some gloating, I really really did.
> 
> But what kind of low life *XXXX* uses someone else bet to do so from?
> 
> Did you make a similar bet?



ummm... when someone makes a wager they should gladly carry out the terms of it when the time comes. Otherwise, they should not make the wager in the 1st place. Why are you defending "daving" asswipe?


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> people that are welching on their bets are not honorable people anyway.



Well, so far the gentlemen in question appear to be honoring their bets.  Their last posts were:

*007* -- *just one post, at 7:33PST this morning* 

(I think we oughta cut 007 some slack, though, on account of his dad died just last week after a painful terminal illness.  It doesn't seem right to me that he should lose his pa, then the election of his fave candidate, and then his fave forum, too.  I mean, stupid bets aside, anyone here who gives a d*mn about him really oughta message him and invite him back.)

*Conservative* -- *Last post was at 8:35PST last night*:



> It's been fun...
> Well, it looks like Obama has another 4 years.
> 
> As many of you know, I have a bet with Candycorn RDD & Salt Jones regarding the outcome.
> ...



*GHook93* -- *One post at 8:55PST this a.m. * He appears to have wanted to say everything all at once in one last post, so I'll only quote his last line:



> Remember where you were and what you did when Rome Fell!!! When Rome fell the last time, the Dark Ages began and there was no safe place left in the world!



(It's a little melodramatic IMHO...  but if it's really his last post here, then I suppose he may be forgiven a sense of drama.)

Lastly, *Listening **posted at 7:41PST last night*:



Listening said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I'm thinking that if he'd realized it would be his last post, he might have given it a little more thought...  but then, maybe he isn't the sort to give any of his posts much thought?

Would anyone here care to write an epitaph for these four?

-- Paravani


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 64 bit Commodore and we used DOS. Dial up was a dollar a hour.
> ...



You were lucky, I had physics before Wang, Commodor etc. So it was the old fashioned way, I did have an Olivetti electric self correcting typewriter. It was  a dream machine after all those books I wrote in college.
I was in the ,ilitary before Wang came around also, triple copy forms, one mistake, do it over, blah!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2012)

paravani said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > people that are welching on their bets are not honorable people anyway.
> ...



When Rome fell? Hell it was around a thousand more years in Constantinople.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 7, 2012)

if their posts were not after @ 11:00 pm last night, they don't count as official last posts because the race had not been called yet. A couple of them I never expected an honorable exit anyway. Lets not forget, no one forced them to make wagers. Their big mouths put them in the position they are in.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 7, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> if their posts were not after @ 11:00 pm last night, they don't count as official last posts because the race had not been called yet. A couple of them I never expected an honorable exit anyway. Lets not forget, no one forced them to make wagers. Their big mouths put them in the position they are in.



They'll be back in a week as socks.


----------



## paravani (Nov 7, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > if their posts were not after @ 11:00 pm last night, they don't count as official last posts because the race had not been called yet. A couple of them I never expected an honorable exit anyway. Lets not forget, no one forced them to make wagers. Their big mouths put them in the position they are in.
> ...



Nah, I think a couple of 'em established their sock identities as soon as the bets were made.  I'm pretty sure that I've already run into two of them.

-- Paravani


----------



## Ravi (Nov 8, 2012)

paravani said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > people that are welching on their bets are not honorable people anyway.
> ...



I'm surprised ghook was dumb enough to take a sucker bet. Well, not really.


----------



## paravani (Nov 8, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I'm surprised ghook was dumb enough to take a sucker bet. Well, not really.



Apparently, he had no problem taking the bet because he had no intention of honoring it.

-- Paravani


----------



## sitarro (Nov 8, 2012)

What a bunch of petty assholes you clowns are...... especially that osama as slicker JosefK...... you really have nothing better to write about?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 8, 2012)

GHook was sending me nasty messages shortly after my arrival here. Pretty much Jr High-type insults.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 8, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> GHook was sending me nasty messages shortly after my arrival here. Pretty much Jr High-type insults.




This post sounds pretty whiney. Tissue?


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 8, 2012)

paravani said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised ghook was dumb enough to take a sucker bet. Well, not really.
> ...



I looked at a few other boards. I still like this one. So I am welching on bet, so shoot me!


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> GHook was sending me nasty messages shortly after my arrival here. Pretty much Jr High-type insults.


Such as?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It's moments like this that make me happy Obama won.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2012)

paravani said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Longknife...AZmike come to mind.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 8, 2012)

There are only two of them I won't miss...Conservative and GHook.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised ghook was dumb enough to take a sucker bet. Well, not really.
> ...



Just stfu already. You're a fucking noob nobody. Why don't you fucking leave. 

Negged for being a hall monitor


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2012)

People should honor their bets....like Neotrotsky did by changing his avatar to a nice picture of Obama.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Negged for being a pompous asshole who thinks that everyone should believe as they do.


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Grampa, if it isn't fun for you, what on earth IS fun for you?

I mean, do you really think negging people hurts their widdle feewings?  Do you think you have even an ounce of power to affect anyone's life here?

It's just a game, Grampa.  USMB is a game where people can have fun, and the only power you have here is whatever power any other individual decides to give you over them.  That's it; that's the sum total.

Rep means nothing, get it?  It's useful for giving people a pat on the back and making them feel good -- but that's all it's good for.  You can't use it to shut someone up or get them kicked off the board; you can't even use it to affect their reputation, not really, because people here actually remember what others wrote, and THAT's what builds reputation.

And to top it all off, the notices that someone has given you rep don't even tell you if it's negative or positive!  So of course someone like me assumes that all my reps are positive, because I pretty much like everyone here, even grumpy people like you!

So please feel free to accept the thank-you note I sent you in the spirit in which it was given...  and please feel free to accept the Friend request I sent you, too.

Silly Grampa...  Reps are for kids.

-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hiya, GHook!  Welcome back!

Thanks for being man enough to show your face again!  

Hey, you wanna check into Candy's "Cruisin' " thread while you're still eating crow?  It would please her no end to be able to gloat over you!

*Paravani's pleased to see GHook, does the dance, does the dance*

    

Ya s'pose Conservative, 007, and Listening might check in here anytime soon?

(IMHO, those who are "honoring" their bets are just cowards who don't have the guts to stick around to face the music when they've been proven wrong, wrong, wrong... )

-- Paravani


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think anyone is going anywhere.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...



If they are honoring their bets how are they cowards?


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> If they are honoring their bets how are they cowards?



"Honoring their bets" is cowardice because it's the easy way out.

It is much harder to admit publicly that one was wrong; and further, that one values a forum enough to return, eat humble pie, and accept the forgiveness (and gloating) of others there.

You're a proud man, aren't you?  Well, which choice would be easier for you?

For me, it would be much easier to just find another forum...  but because I can't abide cowardice in myself, I'd probably "man up" and take my licks.  

...  That is, if I'd been foolish enough to make such a bet!

-- Paravani


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If they are honoring their bets how are they cowards?
> ...



I'm confused, if I make a bet with someone that I will leave this board if the Celtics lose tonight for example, and they lose, how am I a coward for honoring the bet? As we can see honoring a bet it not as easy as some think it is.


----------



## Misty (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> -- Paravani



For someone who has been on the board less than a month you sure act like a bossy bitch.


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

Misty said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > -- Paravani
> ...



What, you think I shouldna tolja that it's hard to have a serious discussion with underwear?  

Geez louise, girl, put some clothes on and come back when you're all grown up!

-- Parvani


----------



## Misty (Nov 9, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Pay no attention to her she has breathed in too much bird shit.


----------



## Misty (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...



Learn to type.


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

If my self-esteem depended in the least bit on "reps", it would be soaring based purely on the caliber of posters here who have negged me in the past 24!

Really, judging by their posts elsewhere, if they don't like me I must be doing *something* right!



-- Paravani


----------



## Misty (Nov 9, 2012)

Bye condescending bitch. 


This message is hidden because paravani is on your ignore list.


----------



## jillian (Nov 9, 2012)

Misty said:


> Bye condescending bitch.
> 
> 
> This message is hidden because paravani is on your ignore list.



projecting yet again?


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I'm confused, if I make a bet with someone that I will leave this board if the Celtics lose tonight for example, and they lose, how am I a coward for honoring the bet? As we can see honoring a bet it not as easy as some think it is.



Gravity, I luv ya, but you're taking this board WAY too seriously.

Look, if you bet a dollar on the game and you welch, then it's like stealing because if the other guy had lost you would have taken the dollar from him, right?

But this here is a virtual forum.  It has no existence other than a bunch of quantum-electronic on-off switches on a coupla servers in a cool dark room somewhere.

There is NOTHING you can bet here that actually has any real-world value.  We are in a room that doesn't exist.

Get it?

So, if you bet that you are, or are not, going to be in this room (that doesn't exist) in the future if some event does or does not happen in the real world (which does exist...  I think)...  

...  Then what, exactly, are you betting, and how would it be "stealing" if you decided not to "honor" that bet?

-- Paravani


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 9, 2012)

jillian said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > Bye condescending bitch.
> ...



Jillian,

At least you with have missed me!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 9, 2012)

ShitHook has no honor.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, if I make a bet with someone that I will leave this board if the Celtics lose tonight for example, and they lose, how am I a coward for honoring the bet? As we can see honoring a bet it not as easy as some think it is.
> ...



I don't look at it in a coward/brave person light, I (like most people who have served in the military) look at it from the side of honor.

Honor to me is very important, and if I bet something and then lose?  I pay up.

But, that's just me and HG.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 9, 2012)

So Warrior did not take the bet?  He is such a rational and caring individual...I miss his light hearted banter and intellectial debate....*NOT!*


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2012)

So Listening left?

What an asshole that guy was.


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

Chris said:


> So Listening left?
> 
> What an asshole that guy was.



Yeah, yeah, yeah, but...  but...

...  If everybody here were nice, and agreed with everybody else, would it be as entertaining as it is?

-- Paravani


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 9, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Really?? Where is your integrity? Why would you make a bet knowing that you wouldn't honor it?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 9, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...


He's a Republican.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Conservative honored his bet. The only one out of the 4. Sad.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 9, 2012)

I still see a lot of the other RWers missing.  I expect the closets they are hiding in are becoming very small...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



And unfortunately, he was the only one of the four who was worth talking to. 

I'm not feeling good about this bet. I think you should hold anyone who took it harmless from it and just move on.  

I like conservative. didn't always agree with him, but he was pretty cool, and he was a _Doctor Who_ fan, so he couldn't have been all bad.


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative honored his bet. The only one out of the 4. Sad.
> ...



Seriously...  As a newbie, I have to say...

You all take this forum MUCH too seriously.

Really.

This place could use a whole lot more humor and a whole lot less nastiness.  Bitchin' and whining is okay, I guess -- as long as you don't take it too personally when someone pokes fun at your bitchin' and whining.

But this stupid bet business -- honestly, "honoring" it is a losing proposition on both sides no matter how it turns out.  Do I need to explain that?  Fine, I'll explain it:

No matter which side wins and which side loses, there are only two possible outcomes:

1.  The losers take themselves off the board, leaving the winners briefly victorious, but with one less opponent with whom to debate.  The losers have been honorable, true; but how much fun is that?  

Everybody loses.

2.  The losers either ignore the bet entirely or come back to the board after a brief hiatus.  They eat a little humble pie (or not), get razzed for "welching" on their bets, and sooner or later everybody forgets about the whole thing except when someone they've offended wants to needle them about it.

From my point of view, in the second scenario everybody wins, because the obnoxious ones who lost the bet are slightly humiliated and everybody gets to remind them -- for a little while, anyway -- that they were wrong, wrong, wrong.  The debate on the board is as lively as ever, and the contrast between the reasonable opinions and the unreasonable ones is sharpened by exposure to both.

That's why it's win/win, in my opinion, if the losers welch on their bets.

I admit, I'm selfish.  I started this thread specifically to goad the losing bettors into coming back to the forums.

Why?

... Because as a newbie, I haven't had time to become truly disgusted with any of the losers.  I've only seen a couple of their most recent offensive posts -- not nearly enough for me to be completely fed up with them and want to see the backs of them forever.  I know that many of you oldsters know and despise them far better than I do...  but I'd like the chance, at least, to learn to despise them...  in time...

So let's hope that they come back, and let's hope that when they do, they make this forum a better place....


.
.
.
.
.
.
.


... by providing "contrast".   

-- Paravani


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 9, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Honor among tools lol

Idiot


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> ShitHook has no honor.



Uh-huh, 

uh-huh, 

and he was wrong, wrong, WRONG about Romney winning.  

Romney is crying, 

Obama won, 

do the dance, 

do the dance, 

do the dance!






-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Honor among tools lol
> 
> Idiot



You go, Gramps!  

*Paravani blows kisses to Grampa*  



I bet I can make you laugh...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









I think I'm going to start a new rep thread.  I'll call it, "GTFIH -- Rep for Grumpy Posters"

Come visit it?

-- Paravani


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > So Listening left?
> ...



Disagreeing is one thing.

Posting obscene insults in every post is something else.

People who do that get put on ignore.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 9, 2012)

All I can say is welcome back welchers!  OK Conservative, you too are welcomed back.
Bets like the one that posters agreed on are just plain stupid.  Yeah they made the bet, but they didn't think they'd lose, otherwise these people wouldn't of made the bet.  They like coming here.
So we all know they lost the bet, that's enough.  We can give them shit like we all do anyway. Hey we're all a big dysfunctional family here with one main thing in common, we like it here!


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> All I can say is welcome back welchers!  OK Conservative, you too are welcomed back.
> Bets like the one that posters agreed on are just plain stupid.  Yeah they made the bet, but they didn't think they'd lose, otherwise these people wouldn't of made the bet.  They like coming here.
> So we all know they lost the bet, that's enough.  We can give them shit like we all do anyway. Hey we're all a big dysfunctional family here with one main thing in common, we like it here!



Thanks, Kiwiman!

Yeah, I'll give you rep as soon as it recharges, but since I rep everybody I'm out for now.  No problem, it recharges fast.

Thanks for your post, and please accept my friend request?  I don't need to ask your political party to see that we are kindred spirits!

-- Paravani


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 9, 2012)

paravani said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Who are you? Obviously you have multiple accounts here. What's your other screen name?


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Who are you? Obviously you have multiple accounts here. What's your other screen name?



Hi, RDD!

Sorry, this is my first account on USMB.

I have posted liberally for over a decade on another site which shall remain nameless because they kicked me off.  (Then they reinstated me... but too late!  I'd already found this forum!)

I have a degree in electrical engineering, so of course I know how to use HTML to spice up my posts when necessary... but it usually isn't necessary.

You will see that I have a an administrator on my Friends list...  and I have apprised him of the reasons why I was kicked off the other forum.  (He says he doesn't care why, and welcome.)

Nice to meet you, BTW!  I've been having a really good time with the links you posted in your signature!

-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Nov 9, 2012)

Chris said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I understand and agree with your point... but you *do* know that this is a virtual world?

I mean, do you really understand that everything and anything that is said, or done, or happens here has NO effect on the real world whatsoever, except as each individual decides they want it to affect their world?

All that you can possibly affect here is attitude.

So, while I agree that posting obscenity in every post is offensive and juvenile (mostly juvenile)...  I recognize that the only way anyone learns what is mature and what is juvenile is to see examples of both, and decide which example is most admirable and most worth emulating.

To put it succinctly, I try in every respect to be the example that others would like to follow... and to avoid being petty, vindictive, or immature.

-- Paravani


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 12, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



r u being serious here gook or joking around?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 4, 2015)

*Pale Rider/007 has taken the bet*

*Conservative has taken the bet*

*GHook has taken the bet*
*
Listening has taken the bet*

welchers welch


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Pale Rider/007 has taken the bet*
> 
> *Conservative has taken the bet*
> 
> ...


yep. All conservative spineless welchers  Pale Rider/007 007 is the worst who is followed close behind by Listening .


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2015)

he he he...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2015)

I love these Oldies but Goodies.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2015)

You just know the sock puppets are looking at this.....and chomping at the bit to respond.  he he he


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Pale Rider/007 has taken the bet*
> 
> *Conservative has taken the bet*
> 
> ...


Take me to court! [emoji48]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> I love these Oldies but Goodies.


Come on bodecea, you would miss me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

